# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Rombos o diamantes?

## yomismo

Hola a todos,

Una duda un poco tonta: picas, tréboles, corazones y... ¿rombos o diamantes? ¿cómo preferís?

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Carreaux.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Carreaux.


Si, y también 'spades', no te amuela en gabachois!  :D

----------


## Patito

Hombre, pues geométricamente hablando, se trataría de rombos, ya que nunca he visto un diamante con esa forma, además, un diamante tiene que tener varias facetas (creo que se llama así), y es una figura tridimensional...

Pero técnicamente hablando, si la baraja no es la española, se supone que se debería mantener la nomenclatura pertinente. Ahora viene por determinar si la baraja es francesa (Carreaux, coeurs, trèfles, piques) o inglesa (Diamonds, hearts, clubs, spades)... Como "carreaux" se traduce por "cuadrados", y un rombo no es más que un cuadrado achatado por dos de sus aristas opuestas, yo me decantaría por diamantes, ya que creo que sería la traducción correcta, "naipológicamente" hablando...

(Extracto del "Tratado sobre esas figuras rojas de los naipes además de los corazones" por Patito)  :Wink:  


Ahora un poco más en serio: yo los llamo diamantes, pero si el espectador dice que son rombos, pues serán rombos (como si quiere que sea el toro que mató a Manolete, mientras que se acuerden de la carta).
Pienso que llamarlos rombos es como si un inglés coge una baraja española y dice "Coins, cups, swords and woods"... 8)

----------


## ignoto

Carré

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ahora un poco más en serio: yo los llamo diamantes, pero si el espectador dice que son rombos, pues serán rombos (como si quiere que sea el toro que mató a Manolete, mientras que se acuerden de la carta).
> Pienso que llamarlos rombos es como si un inglés coge una baraja española y dice "Coins, cups, swords and woods"... 8)


Cojonudo lo del tratado   :Lol:  ('naipológicamente'... por Dios! Esa expresión a la R.A.E. YAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!)

Yo les llamo diamantes habitualmente, perooooooooooo.. no olvidemos que hay juegos de deletreo en el que hay que usar 'rombos'.

Diamantes queda como 'mas profesional'.

----------


## daniganyo

Pues lo que ocurre; sobretodo con los ninyos, ya que aqui se utiliza mas la baraja espanyola, desconocen el nombre de los palos de la baraja francesa. Entonces con ellos para que lo recuerden les digo que lo llamen rombos, para que lo recuerden mejor.

Un sqludo

----------


## -= Johny =-

Pues yo hay veces q los llamo rombos y otras diamantes, depende a quien le este haciendo el juego...

----------


## magic-carlos

Yo antes de empezar a realizar cartomagia les llamaba rombos. Ahora siempre lo oigo nombrar como diamantes así que me he acostumbrado a ello. Pero vamos, supongo que da igual una que otra.

----------


## xavilito

Buena pregunta,Yo casi siempre digo diamantes, con esto me ocurrió una cosa curiosa, practicando con mi novia uno de los primeros juegos que vienen en el GEC 1 , en el que aparece una carta pensada por el espectador en la posición correspondiente al número de letras de su nombre, yo tenia la jota de rombos (12 letras) y cogió ella y me dijo jota de diamantes (15 letras) :shock:  y casi me fastidia el juego. al final le salí con que dependiendo del sejo de la carta se le consideraba diamante o rombo,y una jota tenía que ser un rombo por narices...si hubiera sido reina ya me hubiera pensado otra excusa   8-)

----------


## Ella

> Pues lo que ocurre; sobretodo con los ninyos, ya que aqui se utiliza mas la baraja espanyola, desconocen el nombre de los palos de la baraja francesa. Entonces con ellos para que lo recuerden les digo que lo llamen rombos, para que lo recuerden mejor.
> 
> Un sqludo


yo soy de esos niños...a las picas llamo espadas  :-(

----------


## Pantokrator

Yo les llamo diamantes. Supongo que sera porque en la mayoria de videos que tengo son en ingles.... y este es su nombre en ingles.  Digo yo...

   Salu2

   Pantokrator

----------


## Doyle

pues aca en México a las picas o palas les dicen "espadas", a los Jacks les dicen "jotos", a las reinas les dicen "Cuinas" y a los Jokers "comodines", mi pregunta es: ¿¿¿cuales son los nombres correctos :Confused: ??

podriamos hacer una especie de glosario con los termonios o conceptos que se utilizan en la magia.........

----------


## Némesis

Diamantes, pero ... ¡ojo!
Véase: "Deletreo del pensamiento" en el Giobbi N. 1... Para ese juego hay que reservarse la posibilidad de que se les llame rombos. No sólo eso. Si se da la circunstancia, ¡¡¡hay que hacerle creer al espectador que se llaman rombos de toda la vida, y que siempre lo hemos llamado así!!! Qué cosas tiene la  magia...   :Smile1:

----------


## yomismo

> Diamantes, pero ... ¡ojo!
> Véase: "Deletreo del pensamiento" en el Giobbi N. 1... Para ese juego hay que reservarse la posibilidad de que se les llame rombos. No sólo eso. Si se da la circunstancia, ¡¡¡hay que hacerle creer al espectador que se llaman rombos de toda la vida, y que siempre lo hemos llamado así!!! Qué cosas tiene la  magia...


Para el deletreo del pensamiento, en mi opinión, es mejor buscarse otras cartas (diferentes a las recomendadas por Giobbi) que permitan usar unicamente "rombos" o "diamantes".

Un saludo.

----------


## Fujur

Yo de toda la vida los habia llamado diamantes, hasta que hace poco en una reunión de magos algunos (la mayoria) los llaman rombos. A mi personalmente me gusta mas diamantes pero será costumbre nada mas.


Un saludo :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

QUIETO TODO EL MUNDO!!

Diamantes hombre!!!  ... (Que no me quiero cambiar de nick)

Cierto que a veces le llamo "Carró" como dice ignoto, pero bueno .. casi nunca rombos.

No creo que haya una forma "correcta" de decirlo, ambas se entienden y estan aceptadas.

----------


## si66

Spades, hearts, diamonds, clubs, jeje mentira
Picas, corazones, diamantes y treboles, eso es lo que uso yo.

----------


## pachini

Pues yo pienso que diamantes queda como mas elegante  :o    pero cierto es que en la calle son mas conocidos como rombos. Por mi como si los llamamos Pimientos  8)  8)  8) 

VILLA MARAVILLA!!!!

----------


## correka

A mi particularmente me gusta más lo de diamantes pero utilizo rombos porque está más estendido en el argot callejero, como dicen la mayoría a mi como si le llaman "pato al orange"  8) , mientras se acuerden de la carta....
Saludos amigos

----------


## Némesis

¿Qué tal "cuadriláteros paralelogramos irregulares"?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

¿Rombos o diamantes?

¿Cartas o naipes?

¿Baraja o mazo?

¿Mezclar o barajar?

¿Break o separación?

-Mago: Retira un naipe/carta del mazo/baraja
-Mago: Memorizalo/a
-Mago: Vuelve a introducir dicho naipe/carta en la baraja/mazo
-Mago: Mezclo/barajo el mazo/baraja
-Mago: Chasqueo magicamente los dedos....
-Mago: Y mágicamente sólo hay una carta/naipe vuelta en la baraja/mazo.
-Mago: ¡El cuatro de diamantes! ¿Era esa tu carta?
-Espectador: No, era el cuatro de rombos.
-Mago: Mierda! he fallado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Némesis y Xavi-z   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Vale, compis, me habéis hecho reir un rato.

----------


## Doyle

¿revolver, mezclar o barajear?
¿mazo, baraja o monte?
¿palas, picas o espadas?

----------


## ignoto

¿Cafurcios o garifollos?

----------


## Doyle

¿jotos, jacks o valets?

_Los nombres de los palos rojos guardan una evidente relación con los signos que los representan. También existe una correspondencia entre los nombres castellanos e ingleses de estos palos. Sin embargo, resultan algo sorprendentes los nombres ingleses de los palos negros: el trébol se llama club (palo) y no clover o trefoil, y la pica, representada por una hoja lanceolada, se llama spade (pala) y no pike o lance. La razón quizás se encuentre en la extraordinaria influencia que tuvieron en Inglaterra el juego español de El Hombre y los palos de la baraja española: de «espadas» derivó spades (para las picas) y el nombre inglés de los «bastos» (clubs) se utilizó para denominar el palo de tréboles. Como en la baraja francesa de la que deriva, las 13 cartas de cada palo de la baraja inglesa están formadas por 9 cartas numerales (del 2 al 9) y 4 cartas literales: el as (A), la jota o Jack (J, similar a la sota), la reina o Queen (Q) y el rey o King (K). El nombre «as» (en inglés ace) que designa a la carta de cada palo con un solo símbolo proviene del nombre latino as y del griego heis, ambos denominadores de la unidad. Debería por ello ser la carta inferior de la baraja, sin embargo, en la mayoría de juegos, es la carta superior. No se conoce el origen de esta trasposición de valores, que algunos atribuyen a los cambios ocurridos durante la guerra de independencia de Estados Unidos y la Revolución Francesa, cuando el pueblo en ambos países se rebeló contra sus respectivos soberanos. Sea correcta o no esta explicación, lo cierto es que ya antes de producirse estos acontecimientos históricos el as tenía un valor de carta superior en muchos juegos._
http://www.juegodesalon.com/historia...-clasicas.php#

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Barajear sólo en cuba y México. En el resto Barajar. 
Barajar: En el juego de naipes, mezclarlos uos con otros antes de repartirlos.
Mezclar... podría valer.
Revolver: alterar el buen orden y disposición de las cosas... No me cuadra mucho.

Baraja: Por supuesto. 
Mazo: curiosamente no es válido. 
Monte: En ciertos juegos de naipes, o en el dominó, cartas o fichas que quedan para robar después de haber repartido a cada uno de los jugadores las que le tocan. Luego no valdría para la totalidad.

Picas: Si
Espadas: Sólo se acepta para la baraja española.
Pala: Pese a ser la traducción literal de Spade.. no es válido.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Cafurcios o garifollos?


Cafurcio: Dícese de la parte puntiaguda de la lanza o flecha que, al entrar en el cuerpo del enemigo, le causa grandes daños. Ver 'escafurciar'. *Válido para Picas.*

Garifollo: Enciertas aldeas, planta herbácea anual, de la familia de las Papilionáceas, de unos dos decímetros de altura, con tallos vellosos, que arraigan de trecho en trecho, hojas casi redondas, pecioladas de tres en tres; flores blancas o moradas en cabezuelas apretadas, y fruto en vainillas con semillas menudas. Es espontánea en España y se cultiva como planta forrajera muy estimada. *Válido para tréboles*

Cuan sabio sois, oh Ignoto.

----------


## Goreneko

> yo soy de esos niños...a las picas llamo espadas  :-(


Ella no sabes lo que me pasó una vez por llamarlas espadas... fue con Maverick en Port Aventura, estaba haciendo close-up porque había pocos espectadores... me dio a elegir una carta: el 7 de picas. Y en eso que despues del juego me dice: ¿cuál era tu carta? y digo: el 7 de espadas.
se le quedaron los ojos como platos, en el aire se notaba una tensión... y me suelta: ¡estamos hablando de una baraja francesa!¡picas, tréboles, diamantes y rombos! (y yo no tenía ni idea de cuál era el otro nombre de las espadas), y me quedé colorao colorao.
Luego me hizo un juego de 4 cartas, que tenía que ver con la que elegí, y no me acordaba luego de las picas de las narices... qué soborno!! digo, qué bochorno!

Un saludo!!

----------


## Goreneko

[quote="Goreneko"]


> yo soy de esos niños...a las picas llamo espadas  :-(


Ella no sabes lo que me pasó una vez por llamarlas espadas... fue con Maverick en Port Aventura, estaba haciendo close-up porque había pocos espectadores... me dio a elegir una carta: el 7 de picas. Y en eso que despues del juego me dice: ¿cuál era tu carta? y digo: el 7 de espadas.
se le quedaron los ojos como platos, en el aire se notaba una tensión... y me suelta: ¡estamos hablando de una baraja francesa!¡picas, tréboles, diamantes y rombos! (y yo no tenía ni idea de cuál era el otro nombre de las espadas), y me quedé colorao colorao.
Luego me hizo un juego de 4 cartas, que tenía que ver con la que elegí, y no me acordaba luego de las picas de las narices... qué soborno!! digo, qué bochorno!

De haberlo dicho, hubiera dicho '7 de cafurcios' xD

----------


## Goreneko

> yo soy de esos niños...a las picas llamo espadas  :-(


Ella no sabes lo que me pasó una vez por llamarlas espadas... fue con Maverick en Port Aventura, estaba haciendo close-up porque había pocos espectadores... me dio a elegir una carta: el 7 de picas. Y en eso que despues del juego me dice: ¿cuál era tu carta? y digo: el 7 de espadas.
se le quedaron los ojos como platos, en el aire se notaba una tensión... y me suelta: ¡estamos hablando de una baraja francesa!¡picas, tréboles, diamantes y rombos! (y yo no tenía ni idea de cuál era el otro nombre de las espadas), y me quedé colorao colorao.
Luego me hizo un juego de 4 cartas, que tenía que ver con la que elegí, y no me acordaba luego de las picas de las narices... qué soborno!! digo, qué bochorno!

De haberlo sabido, hubiera dicho '7 de cafurcios' xD

----------


## Doyle

en el naipe español o baraja española:
¿¿oros, oráculos o monedas??
¿¿caballo o caballero?
¿¿sota o valet??
¿¿por qué en algunas barajas no estan los numeros 8, 9 y 10 :Confused:

----------


## javifocus

La baraja española consta  de 40 cartas A,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,S,C,R es la que mas se usa normalmente. En ocasiones 48 si a estas se les añade el 8 y el 9. Las barajas que ademas de estas cartas tienen añadido el 10 y las figuras suelen ser J(S); Q(C), K(R) son conocidas como de poker español. (cartomagia facil I). Pero aqui hablamos de rombos y diamantes que son de la baraja francesa  :mrgreen:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y no olvidemos, puestos a comentar, la 'mala popularidad' que tiene la sota de oros cuya vida privada es, al parecer, muy licenciosa....  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Para mala prensa la de la sota de bastos.
Por el uso que hace de su atributo, mas que nada.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Doyle, en baraja española: Oros, Copas, Espadas y Bastos. En cuanto a ¿porque no vienen 8,9 y 10? es porque son barajas reducidas, especificas para juegos como el Mus (bonito ejemplo).

En el libro Gran Escuela Cartomágica Vol. 1 (de recien adquisición por mi parte en tiendamagia) viene una apartado de historia de las cartas. Explica el porque de 52 cartas (52 semanas del año), 12 figuras en la baraja (12 meses del año)... etc...

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bues algunasf nodses greo gue me defería gambiar el Nigk y bonedme Guey de Gopas.. hicks!  8) (baldita cegbeza...)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

MagicOmalley, piripi en el trabajo? jejeje

Un abrazo pa ti artista!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> MagicOmalley, piripi en el trabajo? jejeje


Eds gue no sobogto al gafullo de bi gefe!!!!!!!  (JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSS)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Anda calla calla!!! Que tu le soportas 8 horas, y yo 24.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Para mala prensa la de la sota de bastos.
> Por el uso que hace de su atributo, mas que nada.


¿Entonces son ciertos los rumores?.... Pensaba que eran habladurias del caballo de espadas (que como bien sabeis tiene fama de cotilla).

----------


## Patito

> Para mala prensa la de la sota de bastos.
> Por el uso que hace de su atributo, mas que nada.


Vaya, yo la conocía a esa sota por tener que llevar un papel de aluminio en la cabeza para no mancharse cuando las expresiones populares defecan en ella...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Para mala prensa la de la sota de bastos.
> Por el uso que hace de su atributo, mas que nada.


  :Lol:  

...la de oros tampoco escapa mal...

Volviendo al tema, yo prefiero DIAMANTES, of course! Le da como mas catergoria.

Mi problema está con las J's... valets, jacks, pajes o sotas? ...y las Q's, reinas o damas?

----------


## ganu

A mi personalmente me gusta me gusta mas diamantes pero tampoco es que me desagraden los rombos. Tamariz, creo que los llama rombos, menos en sus videos "lessons in Magic" donde no le queda mas remedio que llamarlos diamonds (ese hombre es un cachondo, hasta en ingles tiene gracia el jodio)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Para mala prensa la de la sota de bastos.
> Por el uso que hace de su atributo, mas que nada.
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...la de oros tampoco escapa mal...


Sí, a mí también me parecía que lo que se solía decir era:

"¡¡¡LA P**A DE OROS!!!"

 :Lol:

----------


## piloto2

diamantes...por pedir que no sea, ademas suena mejor... lo de rombos me recuerda mi infancia cruel con las matematicas y a un par de ellos que habia en la tele que hacia que no me dejaran ver las peliculas cuando salian...

----------


## Kassidy

Diamantes de toda la vida xD

----------


## Practicante

...lo de DIAMANTES es como más mágico............. ¿No?.

Siempre he oido hablar de eso de Diamantes.........

----------


## Kassidy

> ...lo de DIAMANTES es como más mágico............. ¿No?.
> 
> Siempre he oido hablar de eso de Diamantes.........



en mi opinión no es que sea más magico... esque rombos es como más cutre, diamantes queda como más... mejor xD

----------


## Sanojeki

Antes de iniciarme en la magia yo lo conocía como rombos. Despues ví que en la magia se le suele llamar diamantes y es la palabra que suelo utilizar para mencionar este palo de la baraja.

----------


## armandotrompeta

Aunque yo uso la palabra diamantes (por costumbre), yo veo mas las figuras como rombos, aunque de las dos formas te van a entender.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

¿Y qué mas da?

Esto es como preguntarle a un montón de niños de cinco años si quieren mas a su abuelita materna o a su abuelita paterna.

Todos a la vez responden:
"¡A mi yaya!"

----------


## cuenk

¿baraja o mazo?

----------


## Sanojeki

baraja suena mejor

----------


## armandotrompeta

baraja me gusta mas

----------


## armandotrompeta

¿naipes o cartas?

----------


## Sanojeki

¿barajar o mezclar?

Me gusta mas mezclar

----------


## Jorlando

Yo los llamo paralelogramos proyectados sobre una superficie de geometría no euclidiana. Eso es porque, si os fijáis, los lados no son exactamente líneas rectas, sino que están ligeramente curvadas hacia dentro.

La principal ventaja de llamarlos así es que mientras el público rumia lo que acabas de decir, puedes hacer prácticamente cualquier técnica descaradamente a la vista del espectador. No se dará cuenta de nada.

Por otra parte, prefiero baraja. El mazo es con lo que te dan en la cabeza cuando terminan de rumiar el nombre de los paralelogramos esos.

Y ¿mezclar o barajar? Pues yo digo "esparrabutar", pero sólo cuando estoy viendo mis vacaciones a la vuelta de la esquina y cada día se me hace más largo. El resto del año soy normal y me permiten andar por la calle sin bozal ni camisa de fuerza.

----------


## ziko

Depende utilizo las dos..quizá me inclino por diamantes..(más 

poetico..jeje) 

saludos!!

----------


## Némesis

¿f*llar o hacer el amor?

PD. Rectifico. No son equivalentes.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Tienes razón, un amigo mio dice que siempre empieza haciendo el amor, pero que luego acaba f*llando.

----------


## ignoto

Imaginad lo poco serio que sonaria un moderador que se llamase "3_de_rombos".

Parecería una película extra-porno.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jajajajaja, ¡¡Que grande!!  :D  :D  :D 

Puede que cambie el nick ... ahora me gusta más "3_de_rombos",   :Wink:

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

depende de si son niños o adultos.

----------


## thrasher

en las volas que se van, empiesan hablando de cartas y terminan follando por foros xD ...


yo siempre los conoci como diamantes y haci siempre me a gustado..
tambien siempre digo cartas en ves de naipes
y mazo o baraja nunca, solo cartas =)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Tienes razón, un amigo mio dice que siempre empieza haciendo el amor, pero que luego acaba f*llando.


¿Que un amigo tuyo hace el amor y acaba fallando? ¿Es que no apunta bien?

----------


## thrasher

jajajajaajajajajajaja, olle gonzalo, no dijo "fallAndo" dijo "f0llando", son cosas muy distintas xD, y muy distinto a hacer el amor tambien, supongo que entiendes

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya lo sé   :Wink:

----------


## Justin Van Hoyle

Si mal no recuerdo, la baraja inglesa (o francesa) tiene su origen en la baraja española. En esta los palos son: espadas, bastos, copas y oros. Pues bien en la baraja inglesa los oros (forma económica de retribución) han sido reemplazados por los diamantes.

----------


## ska1985

Yo suelo llamarlos cada vez de una forma, no creo que sea indispensable para el juego, salvo contadas excepciones.

Recordemos que el maestro Ascanio, ni rombos ni diamantes, los llamaba cuadrados.

----------


## Magic_Hands

Yo he votado "rombos" y creo que es por influencia de la TV y aquello de las séries en que aparecían dos rombos...  :twisted:

----------


## magikko

¡¡¡ Diamantes !!!




FIIIIIIIIIN!!! 




Que si nos valemos de la figura para ponerle el nombre.. ¿Como llamaríamos a los "corazónes"?

----------


## MagicCastúo

Siempre me ha gustado más decir diamantes aunque realmente creo que alguna vez he utilizado rombos, también depende del espectador cual de los dos utiliza. En ingles se utiliza "diamonds" lo que viene a ser pues diamantes.

----------


## magicyo

La verdad es que no le veo especial problema salvoenjuegos d deletreos. Yo los llamaba rombos, ahora cada vez más les llamo diamentes y debe de ser por el PiCoTuDo.

Ahora debes estar preparado para todo, pues fijate yo más feliz que unas pascuas llamando a las PICAS picas y en mexico las llaman PALAS, no es que en deletreo te descoloque pero a mi me dice un espectador he elegido el 6 de Palas y me puede dejar durante 3 segundo alucinado y pensando que he tomado la baraja de mi sobrina.

----------


## gomez

Yo antes le llamaba rombos, pero desde hace tiempo les llamo diamantes. Queda mas poetico y mas bonito que rombos, que suena mas tosco, creo yo...

----------


## Diego_a

> Si mal no recuerdo, la baraja inglesa (o francesa) tiene su origen en la baraja española. En esta los palos son: espadas, bastos, copas y oros. Pues bien en la baraja inglesa los oros (forma económica de retribución) han sido reemplazados por los diamantes.


Yo tambien escuche esto una vez y la verdad es que a mi tambien me gusta llamarlos diamantes ( aunque a todos los que conozco los llamen rombos :D )

Saludos

----------

